# Reticulatus Morph or Nice Speciman



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So would anyone know if this is an exceptional speciman of Reticulatus....ooops sorry Chris Reticulata or is this a distinct morph? Click on Rani, and then retics, it is the one with the red going down over the cheeks which is the picture you click on to get to that species. There are several there that are very red, maybe the same group.

www.dendrobatenwelt.de


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

As far as I know there is no rule against including the pic in a general post so here it is... 










This one also has it too in a fairly pronounced way...










Tough call, but considering there are spotted ones, striped ones, ones with more blue then white reticulation and vise/versa without geographic barriers separating populations and then the frogs in each population mostly looking fairly similar to each other while looking different compared to others in other populations we can probably assume its just natural variation. I suppose genetic testing would be the only way to be sure. Also I don't know how retics are distributed so half of what I said may not even apply


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Mark. Bill was ahead of his time with the naming conventions apparently.

That picture was taken around Iquitos, so I would have to say exceptional coloration on a nice specimen. There are (though not officially described) seperate populations in Colombia and Brazil, but in the area around Iquitos, the population is roughly contiguous. There are also the Pte. Itaya frogs that are usually striped and more arboreal with changes to their toe structure to match their lifestyle.

Probably similar to the whole yellow back tinctorius complex.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Those look like the ones I saw in Iquitos a few months back for the most part, though I remember slightly more blue in the legs...Ill have to double check with my pictures again


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Search for this guy on flickr or one of those other photo sites, I think he has more pictures out there.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Does he have pictures of Tinctoria


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Mark P (the other Mark P) told me this could be a seperate poulation or just a nice looking nominant as he has seen some similar in that population. I would suggest just an amazing speciman based on his comments, too bad as this guy is a real stunner!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Found him again:

Latin America Amphibia - a set on Flickr


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> As far as I know there is no rule against including the pic in a general post so here it is...


I wouldn't be so sure about this.U.S. Copyright Office - Stopping Copyright Infringement

It appears the photos are direct linked also. Article: Bandwidth Theft / Direct Linking - BuffyGuide.com

Sorry for the hijack but many people have misconceptions about what is fair use of copyrighted work.

Not picking on Dave but when someone reads your disclaimer they may believe it as fact.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Agreed i know we don't have a rule about using thier pictures but I believe they have rule asking for permision to use them which I did not, Dave did you?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

markpulawski said:


> Agreed i know we don't have a rule about using thier pictures but I believe they have rule asking for permision to use them which I did not, Dave did you?


No I didn't. My understanding has always been that as long as it wasn't for commercial purposes it was fine. At the very least on a practical level its not something that is likely to be actionable other then perhaps asking that the content be removed, which I have yet to see happen in the years I've been doing it here and on other forums...Thats not to say it doesn't happen though. 

I scanned that info in the links, but it was a lot to read so I don't know one way or the other still if it is definitely illegal. Frankly my personal opinion is if you put it up on the internet and don't disable direct linking or take other measures to secure it then at least as far as non commercial use goes you've basically given tacit consent IMO. That may not be the laws opinion, I'm not sure. Honestly though I've been linking to photos like that in posts here and other forums for years and have yet to have an issue that I can remember, nor has the board they were on as far as I know, and my guess is they would have pulled the post and/or informed me if there was. 

I can't edit the post so its up to the Mods to remove it if they feel it necessary. As far as my position on the ethics of it, I'm mostly concerned with the practical. Is anything likely to be said/done? I think most people accept it as part of being on the internet as long as someone isn't trying to make a buck off it. I'm not a webmaster but I believe you can set bandwidth limits to restrict use, such as when photobucket images fail to load because to many people click on that particular photo. Also you can disable "save as", and direct linking too. 

So again I basically feel they've given tacit consent if they've taken no measures to secure the content, or at the very least don't bother to say/do anything about it once it has been linked to. I think you accept certain realities when you upload content to the internet, but I'd be more then happy to take it down if asked (and I could still edit the post), and I would completely understand if they were upset because I was trying to profit from it. Which I'm not. 

So I don't know really...I personally think thats just part of being on the internet even if in some people's minds it isn't proper "netiquette". They have measures they can take to prevent it, and if it does occur they can at least ask that it be removed which I've never seen happen so basically given all that...I can sleep nights  I'll leave it to Kyle and the Mods to decide if they wanna remove it or crack down on such practices in general since its fairly common here and on other forums. Other then the inconvenience and possibly making the forum a more boring place I'm fine with not doing it anymore if asked.


----------

